# Buyers salt spreader question



## lawnkid (Feb 5, 2002)

Ok, the guy I work for when I'm not cutting lawns owns a few apartments and I do maintenance for him. Well, he has a couple million dollar apartments but chooses to plow himself. Anyway, he also has one of those Buyers SUV salt spreaders for his 1990 Chevy Suburban w/ 7 1/2' Western. Anyway, the thing kinda sucks for what he uses it for but he thouhgt it would be good to have becaue he doesn't own a pick-up yet. The problem is, he wants me to try and see if I can rig something so that more salt goes on the spinner so it can spread farther. The hole where the salt drops from the hopper to the spinner is about a 1/2" x1 1/2" opening. If I make the opening to about 2" by 1 1/2" , will this put more drag on the motor therefore causing it to ground out and not work because there is too much salt for the motor to throw? Any suggestions would be great. I am trying to fix it as soon as apoosible cause we are supposed to get snow for Christmas Eve, (tomorrow) and Christmas day. 

I also want to wish everyone a happy and safe Christmas.


----------



## deluxeco (Nov 20, 2002)

All you have to do is get a spinner from a full size buyers salt spreader part#0202100 wich has the auger attatched & simply replace it with the one in the suv.You may also want to install a control box from a minispreader.By changing the auger it will put out just as much salt as a tailgate spreader.Do not make any modifications to the housing.We have five of these spreaders & after the mods they work great!


----------



## lawnkid (Feb 5, 2002)

Man I just found out we're supposed to get some snow tonight and he said he is screwed if we do casue that spreader only throws out like 4 granules.  

deluxeco, 
where are you located in Cleveland? I'm in Euclid. Are you on the westside of Cleveland or on the eastside? What catalog is that part number from? Which Mini spreader should we get the controlbox from? Can you show any pics a like different angles to show how you did it? That would be great. Or maybe us 2 can meet you or something and get it fixed if you're not busy.


----------



## lawnkid (Feb 5, 2002)

Well after receiving 7 inches of snow, we had to plow 4 times in 3 days because we didn't have the spreader to melt allof the slush. Anyway, is there anyone else that can help with this with some pics or something. 

deluxeco if you are out there, 
I think we're gonna order the Auger w/agitator and the control box from CPW. One question though. Is the motor on the SUV spreader the same as the ones as the other Buyers spreaders? How do I take off the origainal auger and put the new one on? 

Thanks anyway, Peace


----------



## deluxeco (Nov 20, 2002)

Lawnkid,
sorry I haven't got back to you,you're practically in my backyard!E-mail me with your # & we can get together so I can show you the spreader mods.


----------



## DanG (May 20, 2000)

I bought a buyers suv spreader for the back of my S-10 and if you set it up like they show you in the instructions it throws little if any salt.

I found that the problem is the piece of tin inside the hooper, it needs to be taken out to let the salt get down to the opening. 
After i did that it works great, throws salt fine.

Dan


----------



## GMCplow (Jan 4, 2002)

Deluxeco, 

You mentioned you have five of these units, and are pleased with them. My biggest complaint against mine (Buyers 300 LB with exposed motor/Model TGSUV1) is the material leaking out between sites. Have you discovered a cure/mod for this?? Would the replacement auger you mentioned maybe have closer "threads" that seal the opening in the hopper better when the unit isn't spinning?? Any suggestions appreciated - I can't possibly be the first person with this problem.... Thanks in advance


----------



## lawnkid (Feb 5, 2002)

hey deluxeco, 
seriously, which compnay are you so I have an idea who you are and what kind of equipment you run so if we bump iunto each other one day we can talk a little.  Who is your dealer? I go to Best Truck and Power Equipment in Willoughby for all of my mower needs and I plan to buy a plow there probably next year so...


----------



## deluxeco (Nov 20, 2002)

GMC Plow,
If anything the auger I suggest gives you more clearance in the chute than the stock one.I use regular Cargill bagged rocksalt & have absolutely no problem loosing material.That stock auger has hardly any space in the chute & i can't understand why you are loosing product unless you are using a small peletized material like calcium chloride etc...if that is the case you may have to load as needed on site or switch to a bulkier product.


----------



## GMCplow (Jan 4, 2002)

Deluxeco, I strained down some 50 pound bags with a quarter inch screen, and tried the spreader with just larger sized chunks, and it held the material very well in transit (No leakage that concerned me). (About 25% of the bag was useable 1/4" or larger chunks. The balance was very thin - with significant amounts the size of sand).

So the problem has become "Where can I find No 1 (coarse) salt?". The local hardware stores seem to just carry a blend (same mixture/size as what I sifted down), but I should be able to come up with a source without too much difficulty. Not asking the readers for a source, just stating how the problem has changed to an easier one to solve. 

Just wanted to say thanks for getting me thinking in the right direction! Problem wasn't with the machine, but was with the material I was asking it to consume... Seems like it will work well for what I need it for now. Thanks again!

Steven


----------



## crbii (Feb 15, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but can this modification be done to the atv spreader also so it has an auger?


----------



## yardatwork (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a Buyers SaltDogg SUV1B and have ZERO problem with it. I bet you guys are trying to spread rock salt. Rock salt will take on moisture making the salt clump and compact. Rock salt is kind of like sand in some ways with chunks of salt or rock like material throughout. So...it says to NOT spread sand in the unit...because...it won't spread. You need to spread a straight pellet like material no larger than 1B. My spread will blast through the 300 pounds of material with no problem...spreading it 12-15 wide. If you continue to use rock salt, then you'll need an auger or a vibrator. As for an auger...buy a straight piece of round metal and tack weld two cross pieces of smaller metal (making like a cross...off set the first and second piece of metal). Weld that to the metal on top of your existing spinner.


----------

